# When will we have Victory.



## William Hazen (Sep 15, 2006)

Lou took the words right out of my mouth.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/09/12/dobbs.Sept13/index.html

William Hazen


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't like Lou Dobbs. He whines too much.  Go Fox News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William Hazen (Sep 15, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I don't like Lou Dobbs. He whines too much.  Go Fox News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ha ha ha ha....

Man I tell ya. If you guys had learned to surf when you were younger>:{ 


William Hazen


----------



## jds (Sep 16, 2006)

Actually a pretty good article.

Hey, I like Lou Dobbs and CNN!

jds


----------



## CopenhagenDetox (Sep 16, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I don't like Lou Dobbs. He whines too much.  Go Fox News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Boon, you also like being the middle man in naked human heat tab formations so your endorsement is uhhh, weeeaaak. lol   I despise Rupert Murdock and Fox News...


----------



## Looon (Sep 16, 2006)

*Back on track*

It will be yrs. Maybe not in our lifetime.The GWT may be the issue that causes our country to fall from within. This may end up causing a second civil war within our borders. Controling our borders is one of the main issues in the GWT , that faces our country today.:2c: 

As far as Lou Hoo? I could care less.:huh?:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 16, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> Boon, you also like being the middle man in naked human heat tab formations so your endorsement is uhhh, weeeaaak. lol  I despise Rupert Murdock and Fox News...


 

Endorsements cannot be given from men that drive Suburus:eek:


----------



## Bangalore (Sep 18, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> Boon, you also like being the middle man in naked human heat tab formations so your endorsement is uhhh, weeeaaak.



If I recall correctly... You were a naked human in a middle of a heat tab formation in Florida phase :)


----------



## pardus (Sep 18, 2006)

This war is going to take a LONG time, I beleive the populace of the west is too weak menatally to last that long. 

I beleive the generals are screwing things up big time, I beleive this is a direct result of the policy of politicians picking who is to be promoted to general, A mind boggling policy, fucked up IMO.

The military is not on a war mentally, let alone the civilian population.

Personally I think pres Bush is being far too soft, that being said I dont think he could be any tougher without the Senate/Congress etc... stepping in and stopping things.

All the cards are in place for us to fail IMO, that being said, I beleive we are totally capable of winning this.

We must 'stay the course' or we will face defeat for us or our kids.

We must change our tactics/strategy, I would start by fireing a few generals, get some fire eaters in there that dont mind losing a few guys to do the job properly.

:2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with you there! So much more could be done, but you know how it is.... politicians are running for office and need the votes!  When another attack happens on US soil, they will cry that Bush hasnt done enough to protect America   "we want retribution....but only for a few days...then send the troops home."


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bangalore said:


> If I recall correctly... You were a naked human in a middle of a heat tab formation in Florida phase :)



:eek:


----------

